# I am looking for the best bang for the buck power, handling and comfort. I am not buy



## windsor396 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am a heavy feller 5'9 235, so a heavier machine would do. I dont think I want a smaller like 450 below. I have a brute 750 now may just stroke it and be done

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have my eye on the new Outlander 1000 Xxc. Always want an 11 800 Xxc to kick around on the trails but even today they want 9K for them almost used-up. F-that....I'll get a new one first...or a new Brute.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

A good adjustable clutch kit you can tune for your style of riding


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

everything has gotten rediculous in the last few years...

Just about cant get into anything big bore these days without whipping out $10,000-$20,000 or more.


----------

